# Diesel price in Spain



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi

We're travelling to Spain in January to spend a couple of months on the Mediterranean coast, travelling down from Bilbao.
It may seem like a daft question but is it best to fill up with diesel at Supermarkets as in this country or are the motorway services not rip off merchants like here and competitively priced.
I have noticed on the internet that a price of 1.31 euros is the average price compared to 1.69 euros here so at least it's cheaper on average by quite a lot.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Supermarkets are cheaper both in France and Spain. Try to keep clear of motorway service areas if practical


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I filled up at €1.19 a litre on a non-toll motorway which at current exchange rates is 99p a litre! The cheap stations are almost always on a non-toll road popular with lorries it seems.

Check this website for info on cheapest diesel in different areas of Spain:
http://geoportal.mityc.es/hidrocarburos/eess/

In my experience Supermarkets are no cheaper than regular filling stations (unlike France). I've not seen a single station over €1.31 in 2 weeks and 700 miles.

Watch out for Gasoil B at 99c a litre, good for heating and tractors but not good for motorhomes!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

€1.28 to €1.30 in Benidorm.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm driving to Spain for tghe first time shortly! Is Deisel adverstised as 'Deisel' or 'Gasoleo A' or both ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Addie said:


> I filled up at €1.19 a litre on a non-toll motorway which at current exchange rates is 99p a litre! The cheap stations are almost always on a non-toll road popular with lorries it seems.
> 
> Check this website for info on cheapest diesel in different areas of Spain:
> http://geoportal.mityc.es/hidrocarburos/eess/
> ...


Kriky, Addie where and when did you get gasoleo (Diesle) at 1.19€ not been that price down here for some time.
Gasoleo B is Red Diesle for agricultor vehicles only.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

bktayken said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > I filled up at €1.19 a litre on a non-toll motorway which at current exchange rates is 99p a litre! The cheap stations are almost always on a non-toll road popular with lorries it seems.
> ...


A garage between La Manga and Purto De Mazerron. If you use the link in my earlier post you might find a €1.19 garage also, it was very busy. Have seen €1.24 but usually €1.28.

I fill up when the light comes on usually and stop at the first garage at the 'average' of what I've seen, not worth messing about for a few cents. Go to Norway - whole different ballgame when fuel is £1.65 a litre but drops 15p after 9pm on a Sunday!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

phillipft.

Gasoleo You get 2 grades the higher price one is normaly bio diesel. 

Just look for the black handle on the pumps.

Andy.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Many of the supermarkets have a discount of 7% or more on fuel if you have spent €30 or 40+ in the store

SIMPLY does that (10%) (I think its an Auchan subsidiary) and Carrefour and Caprabo (5%)

So you have to know where the supermarket is with a fuel station and be able to work out what you need to do to get the discount

Here is a link to a map showing locations of Simply petrol retailing supermarkets and hypermarkets, not every Simply sell fuel

http://www.simply.es/localizador.aspx?verGasolineras=1


----------

